# How to be a true hero for your woman (in bed) at age 50+?



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Wives want to go out naked for OMs? 

How to solve it?

No tips, no tricks, no hardship, I have only 1 simple formula: 

Testosterone injection + 1 Blue Pill = Ferarri 660 Horsepower in bed.

Your wife needs to get ready that her clothes to be ripped by you at any unexpected time...

All OMs automatically get lost! For she has no more ogasms in stock for her OM.

When you conquer her horny flood, you conquer her soul! Enjoy the formula!:smthumbup: Make an appointment with a doctor today!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Stop making your wife wondering and feeling confused about the sexless marriage with you.
Stop giving your woman time & chance to fantasize other men!! 
Be her husband, be her sex hero!
She needs to feel beautiful, young and desired! You don't want to give the damn OM a chance to feed your wife affection.


----------



## Sierra61 (Feb 22, 2010)

Since I am married to a man who is on testosterone injections (and who has used Viagra in conjunction with it).... it does not guarantee what the OP described. 

Testosterone therapy is up and down and hardly an exact science. People on this Forum also don't seem to grasp that too high of a T. level will depress libido, not increase it. There is a "sweet spot" in the levels that is evasive and hard to stay at.

So sometimes my 49 year old husband can have sex 4 times in one night after his shot. Other weeks he can't get an erection at all after his shot. Excess testosterone in men is converted to estrogen, which is a huge libido killer. 

So are T. shots incredible libido boosters? Sometimes, yes! But not always.

One other thing: men just can't "make an appointment" with their Dr. to get T. shots. They must first go through extensive blood work done and show that they have deficient levels of testosterone (usually below 300, depending upon the lab). Testosterone is a highly controlled substance, like Oxycontin or Percocet. Even men who have staggeringly low T. levels often have a hell of a time getting treatment because it's so highly controlled by Physicians.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Sierra61 said:


> One other thing: men just can't "make an appointment" with their Dr. to get T. shots. They must first go through extensive blood work done and show that they have deficient levels of testosterone (usually below 300, depending upon the lab). Testosterone is a highly controlled substance, like Oxycontin or Percocet. Even men who have staggeringly low T. levels often have a hell of a time getting treatment because it's so highly controlled by Physicians.


 This is very very true, I have chatted with men & wives who have struggled getting treatment -had all the symptoms they speak of -but their numbers were over 300 - so like a black & white issue, they was not able to get any treatment & had to seek a differnt kind of doctor- and when they found one that would LISTEN & care, their lives was changed many times. This website explains some of this, but it is also seeking to find clients, I know nothing about these docs & their practice. 

Renewman > HOME > Locate a Male Hormone Replacement Doctor

I took my husband to an Encron 2 yrs ago, his numbers were as low as 323 -he only had 1 reading out of 9 that was in the 500 range -at 503. Mostly 300's 400's range, one of his Free Test readings was below normal! His ENcron said he has the levels of men in his 60's (he is only mid 40's) and that she would not be surprised if he needed treatment in the future. (This has caused me alot of worry) 

I can honestly say with his lower numbers, he does fine , not falling asleep after work, though he has NEVER been a ball or energy or aggression, he still has a good sex drive. I read that some men simply have lower numbers "all of their life" and for them, it works well. He has most likely had no sudden drops to warrent treatment. 

BUt when a Higher Test guy DROPS suddenly, he will fell like H*** , he will get depressed, brain fog, can't keep an erection, no desire. These men NEED treatment, these Docs need to look more at "Symptoms" than these numbers. The few books I have on testosterone explain this in detail.


----------

